
Show HN: Maximize your profit with dynamic pricing - jmarbach
https://modernpricing.com
======
hvass
What are the legal implications of doing this based on jurisdiction? There are
also ethical considerations. I expect this to be another thing which will be
an 'open secret' in the tech/marketing worlds until other people find out
about it and will be upset about.

~~~
jmarbach
There are no legal implications for doing this based on jurisdiction. As one
of the other commenters points out, the cost of a Big Mac varies widely
depending on your geography. This is an example of McDonald's adjusting their
prices to their local market.

As an aside, it is illegal to discriminate on the basis of race, religion,
national origin, disability, age, or gender. This product is not considering
in any of that information. It simply considers an IP address and a user
agent.

~~~
adontz
Correlations may be hidden in statistical data. Don't be so sure.

------
YakovKagan
Really surprising that more companies aren’t doing this. I did a quick search
and saw that The Princeton Review was doing this
([https://techscience.org/a/2015090102/index.php](https://techscience.org/a/2015090102/index.php))
on their own. Of course I bet if this became more common, consumers would
start to get annoyed and try to game the system.

Cool website though.

~~~
howard941
It might be common enough already to warrant a VPN in a low income country, if
one is perhaps purchasing from Disney or Netflix or seeking college financing
(among the examples from the OP)

------
aptinfo
I just installed a VPN to see how this works on the demo site,
[https://concorde.io](https://concorde.io). Pretty impressive to see the price
changes when I change between various countries.

~~~
quickthrower2
Yeah this’ll end up like discount codes. Everyone will VPN in to get a
discount.

------
yourmailman
This makes complete sense and makes you wonder why a company like this doesn’t
already exist. Seems like this company could help startups and unicorns (need
scale) that are stuck due to broken pricing and unlock serious value

------
amedytska
Kinda reminds me of the Big Mac Index.. McDonalds charges different prices for
the same thing in different countries. Of course that’s a physical product and
this is an API and I bet cows in Romania are cheaper than America.
[https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/01/12/the-
big-...](https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/01/12/the-big-mac-
index-shows-currencies-are-very-cheap-against-the-dollar)

------
gitgud
Interesting idea, I assumed a lot of websites would do this via A/B testing in
different locations, to determine the highest price a customer will pay in a
region. But this is kind of a step further in predicting the price they'll
pay.

How much of the persons browser are you capturing? Just the user-agent? I
would think screen size would be a helpful metric to segment users... small
screen laptops vs massive displays, latest iPhone vs older Android...

------
kpsychwave
If you are interested in testing geo-specific dynamic pricing, we have a tool
here just for that:
[https://www.geoscreenshot.com](https://www.geoscreenshot.com)

------
jamesponddotco
This looks pretty cool — and I think it is what airlines already do —, but I
wonder what the public perception is on something like this?

I do not mind if a company does this — it makes sense to me. But what about
other people?

~~~
jmarbach
There is one precedent for this that spans all people: taxation. People with
lower incomes will get better access to products. Meanwhile, people with
higher incomes will contribute more, because they're able to.

------
sonnynomnom
woohoo!

